# HOw do you think he would do at a show?



## Ashley (Jun 3, 2009)

This boy isnt in condition at all, he has just been my pasture pal for the last year and a half or so. I am thinking about takeing him to a show in July. I dont expect to do anything fancy with out him conditioned for it. HE does have a show record, and a awsome one at that. He is 3 this year, and I would guess somewhere around 40". (I need to get a measureing stick to get him perm).

These are not the best pics as I took them in the pasture this morning but they give you an idea what he looks like. If I went to this show it would be just for fun and experiance for me as I have never showed a pony before.

HE is foundation and I beleive that is what he was shown as as a yearling.


----------



## muffntuf (Jun 4, 2009)

First let me say I love his markings! He's pretty.

Second I would pull him in and pick up some condition on him. He's not totally out of sorts, but his hips are not covered and his back is down a bit, so he might need a bit of grain and excercise.

Otherwise - show away - you will do pretty awesome with him I believe!


----------



## txminipinto (Jun 4, 2009)

Who is that? I think I know this pony.....or at least where he came from.


----------



## crponies (Jun 4, 2009)

I've always thought he is a good looking pony, Ashley. I have not really been involved with showing myself but I think he is looking pretty good. You know how to groom him up, he's not super fat or skinny, and he has good conformation no matter if he is in tip-top shape or not. Oh, and Carin, I believe his name is Royal Kuzco.


----------



## muffntuf (Jun 4, 2009)

He does look familiar, at least I thought so. Is that Bar G breeding?


----------



## Ashley (Jun 4, 2009)

HE is Royal Emperor Kuzco.

HE is a hard keeper, he does get grain, and unlimited grass at this point. HE finally just picked up some much needed weight with adding the grass. In the winter he gets grain and unlimited hay, hoping as he ages a bit he will be a bit easier to keep.

I would like more weight on him, but he isn't bad you have to push to feel his ribs.


----------



## Boss Mare (Jun 4, 2009)

He is nice for sure.. with some conditioning and prepping I think it will be a good experience for you guys.. HOWEVER, give me the Paint mare next to him!! <3 her..





OH! and Emma is BEAUTIFUL!! We need SOOOOO many more pics.. Congrats ladies 'n lots of love (and hugs!)


----------



## Ashley (Jun 4, 2009)

Boss Mare- That paint mare would love to go live with you(shes actually an appy)! Shes actually Loris horse but I hate her. We do not get along and it makes for feeding and horse work a pain since I am the one that does it all.


----------



## txminipinto (Jun 5, 2009)

Knew I had seen that horse. I would show him.


----------



## Leeana (Jun 5, 2009)

I seen him at Congress in 2007, as i remember he did very well actually. He is no where near condition in these photos but i think with some work he would do very well for you



. He is upright, pretty expression to the face, real necky and looks to be built pretty good but some conditioning feeding (i think beet pulp would do a lot for him) would give you one nice pony. Then agian, i am slightly bias when it comes to Royal ponies ....

I have always liked him a lot


----------



## Ashley (Jun 5, 2009)

I am not for sure if I can go to the show yet or not, but I guess I will start putting him up tonight and see what I can do.

I cant totally take him off grass as the only dry lot I have is where my stallion is, but I would think he would still look good if I change things up a bit.


----------



## maplegum (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow, he is really nice. I'd say go for it even though I don't know anything about shetlands!


----------

